# Making Calcium Chloride solution?



## cichlidz (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a 46 gallon tank with 150 watts of lighting, CO2 injection. My GH is measuring less than 1 degree of hardness, and I'm experiencing crinkled leaves on most plants. My KH is measuring 5-6 degrees of hardness.

How would I mix Calcium Chloride found in a granular ice melt compound? The manufacturers chemist said it would dissolve in water, and it is 100% Calcium Chloride. How much should I add to the tank to acheive the results?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Click on the fertalitor at the top menue. It should tell you
what you want to know


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

cichlidz said:


> How would I mix Calcium Chloride found in a granular ice melt compound? The manufacturers chemist said it would dissolve in water, and it is 100% Calcium Chloride. How much should I add to the tank to acheive the results?


I would go back to the chemist and ask him what Calcium Chloride is it.

Calcium Chloride dihydrate CaCl2 2H2O 
Calcium Chloride anhydrous CaCl2
Calcium Chloride 6-hydrate CaCl2 6H2O

Each will be needed in a different quantity to achieve the same concentration.

Edward


----------

